# JDMX performance / DXT, Cambridge



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

Have just got back my R33 GTR from these guys and am very satisified!!!

They are very knowledgeable, and seem to deal with all variants of Skylines (counted 4 types whilst I was there today!!)... and are very friendly, even offering me an ice cream (Thanx Damien!!!) They are also very resonabally priced, and I whould recommend them to any Skyline owner, especially in the Cambridgeshire area.

There website is:

New Page 2


----------



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

whoops....my error, old website!!!!

Please ring Damien or Ian on 07817530747 / 07885325030


----------

